# Victoria ,Canada  looking for group.



## Beowolf (Jan 30, 2008)

hey casey here, title says it all.

age-- 21

availability-- afternoon-whenever monday and tuesday, 1-8 pm wednesday to saturday. i work graveyard shifts so my hours are a little wonky.

preferences DnD,any white wolf stuff, CoC, anything really but i love these.

location-- very close to tillicum mall/skyhaven games. i have a car so distance isn't too big of a problem.

experience-- about 7 years mostly with DnD and vampire/demon.
but id love to try exalted and anything call of cthulu

just recently moved to vic and im looking to join a group, 

you can email me at kanethepaladin@hotmail.com


----------



## Wik (Jan 30, 2008)

Hunh.  Well, my group is all filled up, and I can't really bring in new folks, I'm afraid.  But, there are a bunch of EN Worlders from Vic kicking around here.  And if you do find yourself a gaming group, and need one more player, I'm in.

P.S.  I know of at least one guy who works at Tillicum mall that is a hardcore gamer.  I don't know where he works, though... I think he's the manager of a store that sells jeans, but I'm not sure.  

Good luck for your search, and all that jazz.


----------

